# Heat Pad



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Does anyone have a heat pad for their kittening boxes?

I bought one and plugged it in and it took about 20 mins just to feel a little bit warm so i got fed up and turned it off


----------



## Palumay (Apr 25, 2008)

Hhmmm strange, i have a heat pad and it takes about 10 mins to get hot, and i always cover it as i still think its too hot to put them on, even though i knew someone who put new born puppies on them with no cover!! id test it again and leave it on for an hour (not with the cats) and if your not happy take it back, could be a fault... im not sure if they are any different for cats/dogs. 
but from experience i would say some do get hotter than others.

hope they arent too cold


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

I have one too and it takes about 10 minutes to fully warm up. Mine came complete with a cover which is recommended to be left on all the time.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I have one and it reaches a constant temperature then stays at it. It gets covered with a blanket cos its made of plastic but does not get too hot, also it doesnt use much electric to keep it on constantly.


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

I have a metal one with a fleece cover & metal covered flex.
It took about 10 mins to warm up. It did initally need a kitten on it to feel the warmth. Something to do with the kittens body weight I think.

Thankfully I haven't needed to use it this time.

My breeding book suggests something like a large coke bottle filled with hot water & wrapped in a sheet/teatowel. You will have to keep refilling it which could be a pain.


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

I use this one with my pups and kittens 

eBay UK Shop - petnapltd: Whelping Boxes, Vinyl Heat Pads, Whelping Kit


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes a fleece cover came with it - think i may have to send it back!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes we do too Z,it takes about 5 mins to get slightly warm but gets sufficiently warmer once mum and or babies are on it


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Yes we do too Z,it takes about 5 mins to get slightly warm but gets sufficiently warmer once mum and or babies are on it


Well they rang me today to say that it gets warmer once the cats lay on it (weight) - so will have to try putting something on it tonight to make sure they are not telling porkies!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Well they rang me today to say that it gets warmer once the cats lay on it (weight) - so will have to try putting something on it tonight to make sure they are not telling porkies!


I hope so too,coz i wouldn't wanna be the one top answer the phonecall from you if it doesn't


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> I hope so too,coz i wouldn't wanna be the one top answer the phonecall from you if it doesn't


Ha ha Kel!


----------



## Daisy May (Aug 19, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Well they rang me today to say that it gets warmer once the cats lay on it (weight) - so will have to try putting something on it tonight to make sure they are not telling porkies!


When I purchased mine they did say to put a book on it and then you would feel the heat  so maybe not a porky pie


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Well i am pleased to say that the one I had was faulty and they sent me another - in fact they sent me 2 more! LOL
And they work so im chuffed!


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Glad you got it sorted - they are really useful when they work 

result with the replacement - now you have a spare!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I used to put a heat pad in the box for my queens, but invariably they always moved to the side of the box without it as they got too hot. The box they have is completely draft free and has a curtain over the front with just a gap for Mum to get in and out. I think it must be the added warmth from all the relatives that like to get in on the act that keep them all very toasty 

The heat pad now goes on the sofa when it gets colder where everyone else likes to roast themselves. Very nice for sicking your feet under too if they are a bit chilly


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

glad you got it sorted Saffron  Good of them to replace it with TWO good ones  What a result!


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes well now i have 3! LOL
Buy one get 2 free


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

The ones I use only get warm with a cover on and a cat laid on it, they are ideal as they don't over heat the cats, when I first got one many many years ago, they only cost £8, now they're not far off £30 !! but they do last for years and use very little electricity.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

audrey1824 said:


> The ones I use only get warm with a cover on and a cat laid on it, they are ideal as they don't over heat the cats, when I first got one many many years ago, they only cost £8, now they're not far off £30 !! but they do last for years and use very little electricity.


Yes thats right Audrey thats what these do - and actually it has got to be safer hasnt it??
I paid £15 for mine


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

That's a real bargain.

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------

